# I am entering my first cookoff. Update Third Place Ribs



## ecto1

OK so my brother and I have been persuaded to enter a local cook off.  The categories are Pork Ribs, Half Chicken, and Charro Beans.  It is through the Knights of Columbus @ one of the local Catholic Churches.  My question is does anyone have a list that they use for their cook offs and if so may I see it to see if I am forgetting anything for ours.  We do not have a tent but can probably get one I have several tables.  All my cooking equipment.  Gonna take out my two UDS smokers.  Any Help Would Be Appreciated!!

Below is rules I was sent.

St Patrick’s Catholic Church Knights of Columbus Council #8404 5th Annual “NFL Wild Card BBQ Cook-Off” Saturday January 8, 2011 9am - 7pm
Cost $100.00 per team 1st, 2nd, 3rd Places for Each Category:
Categories: 1. Half Chicken 2. Pork Ribs 3. Charro Beans
1ST PLACE TROPHY FOR EACH CATEGORY 2ND PLACE TROPHY FOR EACH CATEGORY 3RD PLACE TROPHY FOR EACH CATEGORY
Proceeds Benefits Local Charities

RULES:
1.    Each team ( 6 per team) provides their own canopy and/or tent. Entry fee reserves a team a 10' x 20' space. First come, first serve for spot. You may have more than 7 people in your area. LIMIT OF 25 TEAMS
2.    CANNOT marinade meat prior to the event. Marshal(s) will inspect prior to cook off commencement. Any meat marinaded prior to cook off will result in disqualification. (We are leveling the playing field FOR EVERYONE)
3.    Each team is limited to 2 cases of beer on premise. NO EXCEPTIONS
4.    Check in at between 8 and 8:30am. Meeting prior to commencement of cook off will be held in parish hall at 9:00am to go over rules.
5.    Cooking will commence at 9:30am
Turn in Charro Beans at Turn in Pork Ribs at Turn in Half Chicken at
2:00pm 3:00pm 4:00pm
JUDGING AND ANNOUNCEMENTS AT: 6:30pm
Entry fee and form is due prior to or no later than Tuesday December 15, 2010. You may bring the entry fee in by 7:30pm at the parish hall or give the form and fee to any Brother K of C #8404 on or before deadline as well. COOK-OFF WILL BE HELD RAIN OR SHINE.
Good Luck and May the best Team Win.......


----------



## scarbelly

Good luck man and we will be rooting for you

I would ask if rule #3 is per person


----------



## mballi3011

Well I hope that you do well in your entries and if you can squeeze in some Q-view that would be nice too.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Hey brother... Good Luck... I just entered my first Rib-Off this past summer and it was a BLAST!!!!!!! I do have a list... add & remove as you see fit as this was catered towards what i was cooking... it has 2 check off columns... one for having the item ready, and the other to check off as it is packed in the truck... Also i am copy and pasting from Excel... so let me know if you need me to PM this to you... not sure how it will hold up on a post...

*Rib Cook Off* *Food**have**PACKED**Non-Food**have**PACKED*Lettuce/Garnish  Tin Foil  BBQ Sauce need to make  Aluminum Trays  Apple Juice  Contractor Bags  Water (lots)  Knives  Ice  Cooler(s)  Yellow Mustard  Charcoal  Rub need to make  Gas  Olive Oil  Cutting Boards  Apple Cider Vinegar  Paper Towels  Cabbage (10 heads)  Cleaning Product  Butter  Bucket(s)  Brown Sugar have need more  Soap  Marinade (Chicken)  Bug Spray  Bourbon Sauce need to make  Chairs     Canopy     Small Table     Beer     Wood     BBQ Brush     Liter Fluid     Radio     Sternos     Thermometer     Sauce Pan   Latex Gloves  Spray Bottle (for mop)   Serving Spoons & tongs   Flashlights/lantern


----------



## eman

They only give you 5.5  hours to cook plate and turn in ribs???  No 3-2-1 in this comp.

3.    Each team is limited to 2 cases of beer on premise. NO EXCEPTIONS

 Guess i'd have to be a 1 man team, 2 man  if we buy 16oz  or  3 man  if we buy fosters.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

eman said:


> 3.    Each team is limited to 2 cases of beer on premise. NO EXCEPTIONS
> 
> Guess i'd have to be a 1 man team, 2 man  if we buy 16oz  or  3 man  if we buy fosters.


Either that or duct tape 3 cases together and call it 1... ahhhhhh the power of duct tape


----------



## ecto1

eman said:


> They only give you 5.5  hours to cook plate and turn in ribs???  No 3-2-1 in this comp.
> 
> 3.    Each team is limited to 2 cases of beer on premise. NO EXCEPTIONS
> 
> Guess i'd have to be a 1 man team, 2 man  if we buy 16oz  or  3 man  if we buy fosters.


I know I was thinking Baby Backs just for that reason.  I prefer spares but it would be esier to do baby backs.  I already asked permission to do baby backs waiting for an answer from my contact.  If not I may have to 2-1-1 some spares.


----------



## ecto1

Ok no baby backs so gonna smoke the best Spares I can in about five hours not counting prep and plate.


----------



## meateater

You have a SMF backing from me, tear it up. Now it say's beer limit but nothing about jugs! :)~~


----------



## bulldogbacchus

Good luck.


----------



## ecto1

p { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }

Any Other Suggestion??

Spare Ribs (Sams Club)

Tables *

3 whole Chickens

Chairs *

pinto Beans

Canopy *

1 bottle Squeezable Parkay

Smokers *

1 bottle Mustard

Charcoal

Rib Rub

4 Ice Chests

Chicken Rub

BBQ Gloves

BBQ Sauce *will make

10 Gallon Ziplock

two tsp bacon greese

Charcoal

4 slices bacon

Pecan Wood

1 onion

Starter Chimney

2 fresh Jalapenos

Generator ?if we want electricity?

2 cloves Garlic

Sharp Knives *if we have electricity this is covered

Salt

Kitchen Scissors

Cumino

Cutting Boards

1 head Cilanto

Paper Towels

1 Green Onion

Rubber Gloves

10 gallons water

Ice a few 5 gallon buckets

Chicken Brine

BBQ Tools

Brown Sugar

Thermometer

Hand Sanatizer

Simple Green

Propane

Turkey Fryer

Pot to cook beans

Cigars

Lighter

Propane Torch

Ipod

Ipod Speakers

Aprons

Drinks

Serving Trays

100 Dollar Entry Fee


----------



## raptor700

Since you only have a 5hr window for spares, Smoke for 2-½hrs, foil for 2hrs, and firm them up the last ½hr.

From the list it looks like you got it covered.

Just a reminder from my good friend


> Now it say's beer limit but nothing about jugs! :)~~


Let the SMF family know how you do


----------



## rp ribking

ECT, Put the Smokers at the top of your list, it would be very embarrassing to forget them.

Since there is a beer limit, try injecting oranges with vodka for more flavor.

Before you do anything take a peek around from your site and see what they are doing 1st, *I bet they foil right away*.

Good Luck


----------



## ecto1

Ok question when I present the ribs should I coat them with sauce or give a cup of sauce that the judges can use to dip?  I plan to use sauce on the chicken for sure but I usually glaze my ribs last 15 minutes i cook.  Most of the stuff I see online has people painting thier ribs with a little sauce before turning them in.  Any suggestions?  Our goal is to not come in last but we will see what happens pulling out my rub and secret sauce to see what happens.


----------



## ecto1

Ok 22 Teams hoping to make the top 11 on my first ever comp.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

ECTO1 said:


> Ok question when I present the ribs should I coat them with sauce or give a cup of sauce that the judges can use to dip?  I plan to use sauce on the chicken for sure but I usually glaze my ribs last 15 minutes i cook.  Most of the stuff I see online has people painting thier ribs with a little sauce before turning them in.  Any suggestions?  Our goal is to not come in last but we will see what happens pulling out my rub and secret sauce to see what happens.


Thats your call... the comp i entered over the summer did not allow side sauce so i coated mine the last 15 min of smoking... make sure you get some garnish to present them on...


----------



## ecto1

> Thats your call... the comp i entered over the summer did not allow side sauce so i coated mine the last 15 min of smoking... make sure you get some garnish to present them on...


Would green Leaf Lettuce be good enough?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

ECTO1 said:


> Thats your call... the comp i entered over the summer did not allow side sauce so i coated mine the last 15 min of smoking... make sure you get some garnish to present them on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would green Leaf Lettuce be good enough?
Click to expand...

Yeah that should be good... it helps towards your presentation points


----------



## papagreer

Good luck on your comp. I have also seen large leaf parsley used for garnish as well. Id fill up some camelbacks with a liquor of choice! HAAH!


----------



## fpnmf

Good luck and HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## placebo

Looks like fun! Oddly enough my first comp, and so far only one, was also at a church. I was doing ribs and there was a mixup about when the gates would open. Long story short the gates opened about 2.5 hours later than I was planning which gave me exactly 4 hours to setup and smoke 4 racks of spares. Nailed it and took first! Can't wait for the next one in May. Just bump your smoker temps to 250ish and go 45 mins in foil with a high heat finish. Worked for me. Good luck and have fun!!!

Dang beer at a Church function? I need to move to Texas...


----------



## raptor700

> Would green Leaf Lettuce be good enough?


 In the FBA their is no garnish, or sauce on the side allowed.

It depends on what the rules are where your competing at as to the garnish and sauce.

But when I compete where they allow garnish I use fresh Kale

Hope you do well my friend!


----------



## pit 4 brains

You need a shuttler to take the empty cans of beer from you and replenish them with full ones from off-premises. It sais only two cases but it doesn't say how many times...

I think you have enough advice on the short order ribs so good luck with that..


----------



## ecto1

Well I know one thing I am taking two Ugly Drum smokers that need a new paint job and I plan to beat at least one person with a $2000 rig.  I bet I get a couple looks from some people when I unleash the beasts.












Yes it is January and I am in a tank-top.


----------



## gramason

Good Luck!! Once you do one comp. you will be hooked. We started with 2 UDS also, and did well. Have Fun.


----------



## ecto1

Knocked it out of the Park 3rd place out of 22 teams in the Pork Ribs.  Could not have done it with out you guys.  You should have seen all the guys with their 5000 pits come ask me how a UDS works after I got my trophy.  Will post pics later after I recoup.


----------



## griff

ECTO1 said:


> Knocked it out of the Park 3rd place out of 22 teams in the Pork Ribs.



[h1]CONGRATS!!!![/h1]


----------



## ecto1




----------



## mrsb

Thats awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## smokermark

Congratulations, that's outstanding bet you had a lot of fun!


----------



## rdknb

Congrats on the 3rd place that is very good for the first time


----------



## smokey mo

Well Done!!!  You have rep'd the SMF well!!!  We are all proud of you.

Rick


----------



## ecto1

SmokerMark said:


> Congratulations, that's outstanding bet you had a lot of fun!


Yea but not as much fun as this guy I am glad I had my camera out for this.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

Great job on 3rd place!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## raptor700

Well done my friend, I knew you had it in you!

Got any picks of your turn ins?


----------



## kjlued

> 3.    Each team is limited to 2 cases of beer on premise. NO EXCEPTIONS


Gotta love the Catholic Church (yeah I am Catholic).

Attended a Baptist for a bit recently and that would be unacceptable. LOL

Only problem with me is having two cases per team.

.....I suppose if I was in it, my teammates would just have to drink water. lol


----------



## SmokinAl

Awesome!!!


----------



## chef willie

Congrats on the 3rd place.....always sweeter beating out guys with expensive rigs...lol


----------



## realtorterry

Great job:sausage:

So what did you chose for a timeline?


----------



## ecto1

realtorterry said:


> Great job:sausage:
> 
> So what did you chose for a timeline?




They gave us a revised timeline that gave us pleanty of time for ribs.  Basically did a 3.5-1.5-1 over lump and pecan.  Foiled with Parkey, Rub and Brown Sugar finished with glaze the last 15 minutes.


----------



## callahan4life

Great Job! I love your team name!

For the rest of SMF: Here is a video of this competion I found on his YouTube page (well I don't know how to embed it so here is the link):


----------



## Bearcarver

Way to go ECTO !

We're proud of you !!!

Here's another one for you--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'll bet nobody laughed at your UDSs after that !!!

Bear


----------

